# Anyone using Fujifilm cameras?



## iheartnola

Hey y'all, anyone using Fujifilm cameras here for their watch photography?


----------



## bogibbes

I've been shooting with Fuji for the past 3 years, but haven't done any specialty watch photography with it, as I focus on wildlife photography. I've played with the Fuji XF 80 Macro in the store before and it is an awesome lens that I've been thinking about more lately as my interest in watches continues to grow.


----------



## Sam K

Yup. Got a GFX100, a GFX50S, a X-Pro2, XT-3 and a X100V #gearaquisitionsyndrome

An example of my recent watch photography using the X100V.


----------



## iheartnola

Wow, love this. I can't wait to try out the Fujifilm Medium Format cams!


----------



## canon1243

I love my x-pro3 (I'm a pro photographer and use canon gear for my work) - but I am very tempted by the GFX100. Most of my work though is fashion related, where there is movement, and getting used to that button system seems tricky. 

From that shot, the GFX is fantastic for stock/product - not to mention the team from Fuji are incredibly friendly.


----------



## canon1243

I love my x-pro3 (I'm a pro photographer and use canon gear for my work) - but I am very tempted by the GFX100. Most of my work though is fashion related, where there is movement, and getting used to that button system seems tricky. 

From that shot, the GFX is fantastic for stock/product - not to mention the team from Fuji are incredibly friendly.


----------



## Sam K

canon1243 said:


> I love my x-pro3 (I'm a pro photographer and use canon gear for my work) - but I am very tempted by the GFX100. Most of my work though is fashion related, where there is movement, and getting used to that button system seems tricky.
> 
> From that shot, the GFX is fantastic for stock/product - not to mention the team from Fuji are incredibly friendly.


I use my GFX100 exclusively for fashion, beauty and some portrait work. The autofocus is very good; it's not a sport camera, but I find it on par with my X-Pro2 at least. The biggest problem with it from a fashion photography perspective is, in my experience, that you can't snap off full bursts for that long, because the files just get so big!

Full disclosure though: I have a slow photography style, I spend more time coaching and micro-directing the models than I do taking pictures. I'd rather get one picture exactly like I imagine it. If you do a lot of movement-based fashion, the GFX100 autofocus might struggle, but I would REALLY suggest you rent one and try it in the field to see how it suits your style. The image quality is just amazing, and you can do wicked stuff with very little light because of the low noise and image stabilization.

Also, because Fuji went with electronic controls instead of the dedicated physical controls they do on their other cameras, shouldn't the GFX100 feel more familiar to your Canons than other Fuji cameras?


----------



## canon1243

Sam K said:


> I use my GFX100 exclusively for fashion, beauty and some portrait work. The autofocus is very good; it's not a sport camera, but I find it on par with my X-Pro2 at least. The biggest problem with it from a fashion photography perspective is, in my experience, that you can't snap off full bursts for that long, because the files just get so big!
> 
> Full disclosure though: I have a slow photography style, I spend more time coaching and micro-directing the models than I do taking pictures. I'd rather get one picture exactly like I imagine it. If you do a lot of movement-based fashion, the GFX100 autofocus might struggle, but I would REALLY suggest you rent one and try it in the field to see how it suits your style. The image quality is just amazing, and you can do wicked stuff with very little light because of the low noise and image stabilization.
> 
> Also, because Fuji went with electronic controls instead of the dedicated physical controls they do on their other cameras, shouldn't the GFX100 feel more familiar to your Canons than other Fuji cameras?


I do the same kind of slower method, not rapid fire, but I do get the distinct impression that the GFX would be different than my canon gear in that a lot of what I do is low light, so, getting focus to lock is going to be that much more tricky. all things considered though, it looks like a spectacular system.


----------



## Sam K

canon1243 said:


> I do the same kind of slower method, not rapid fire, but I do get the distinct impression that the GFX would be different than my canon gear in that a lot of what I do is low light, so, getting focus to lock is going to be that much more tricky. all things considered though, it looks like a spectacular system.


I felt the GFX50S was pretty bad when it came to low light, but the 100 is a lot better. Still, I only used DSLRs briefly before going mirrorless, so my references may be skewered.


----------



## iheartnola

I've been dreaming of the GFX for a while! That DOP. I hope the prices go down over the year or so.


----------



## pentsi

iheartnola said:


> Hey y'all, anyone using Fujifilm cameras here for their watch photography?


Like this? 









Oh seriously.. I don't really do watch photography that often or even own a macro lens. But I just bought the GS a few days ago and naturally took a few photos with my Fuji gear. That one is taken with X100V and the other shots HERE are done with X-H1, 18-55 and MCEX-16 extension tube, as that was the most macro I could currently do for with my lenses and GS finishing kinda required getting as close as possible.


----------



## lvt

Do PnS cameras count?


----------



## ross2187

I run the Fuji X100V + TCL + WCL


----------



## tfost

X100t here—love it. Will be using it for shots for a watch review I’m putting together.


----------



## SkatePunk

For the past year and a half, I've been learning photography with an X-T3. It has been a supremely capable and totally reliable camera for this purpose. Here are some of my favorite shots (portfolio).

I have used the X-T3 for product photography and a bit of video for my guitar shop (example of product photos & video). The closest I've come to shooting a watch with the X-T3 is doing macro photography of the jewelry my wife makes. I haven't yet tried the venerated 80mm macro lens the previous contributor mentioned but I have had decent results with the 11mm and 16 mm macro extension tubes and the 18-55mm kit lens.


----------



## TheSecondZ

+1 on the post above

I also use the Fujifilm X-T3. As prices have dropped a ton now that the X-T4 is out, the X-T3 is probably the best deal out there for an extremely capable hybrid (photo/video) camera. The camera and lenses are portable for travel and landscape photography, it has a very high burst rate for sport photography, and the low light performance is almost as good as full frame cameras for scenarios like weddings.

I haven't tried the 60mm or 80mm macro lenses, but the macro extension tube worked surprisingly well with the 18-55mm kit lens. I took a random photo of a Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph before (see attached). Also, the 16mm f1.4 has surprisingly close focus capability, and lends an interesting perspective since it's on the wider end of a lens.


----------



## SkatePunk

+1

The 16mm f/1.4 is an absolutely amazing lens! However, I did sell it to make way for the 16mm f/2.8 and 35mm f/2.0 primes. I feel this combination is better suited to my intended use, skill set, and budget.


----------



## TheSecondZ

The 16mm f1.4 is a bit pricey, so I definitely wouldn't have gotten it if it wasn't such a good deal.

The 16mm f2.8 and 35mm f2 sounds like a great combo. I've heard the 16mm f2.8 is actually probably closer to a 15mm, so that's nice for getting a slightly wider angle. What are your main uses for your Fuji?


----------



## SkatePunk

For pleasure, I primarily capture hiking and skateboarding. I've recently picked up astrophotography. It has been almost a year but I used to photograph concerts quiet a bit.

My professional use is purely product photography. I would think that shooting guitars would have a lot of the same lighting issues as do watches. Both have combinations of reflectivity, shading, and nuanced tones.

How do you primarily use your X-T3?


----------



## warsh

Loving my new X100V. Have mostly been shooting street and landscapes with it and so much watches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkatePunk

I've been seriously considering a X100V. It packs a lot in a small package!


----------



## Sam K

It does! And it's also one of the nicest looking cameras out there, if you're the kind to care about that (I am). After I got it, I basically didn't use any of my other cameras for almost 6 months.


----------



## TheSecondZ

SkatePunk said:


> How do you primarily use your X-T3?


I just use my X-T3 for a random assortment of personal things, but nothing professionally (yet, at least). I'll use the 18-55 or 16mm for landscapes when traveling. I picked up the 50-140mm f2.8 for a crazy deal, which I use for sports. My girlfriend and I both play ultimate frisbee, so I've taken photos for that, including for the women's semi-pro team. I play for the men's semi-pro team, but it's not very legit - we only make $25-50 per game haha. As COVID-19 cases are controlled more, I may try to help out with second shooting in weddings or portrait shoots using the 56mm f1.2.


----------



## SkatePunk

TheSecondZ said:


> My girlfriend and I both play ultimate frisbee, so I've taken photos for that, including for the women's semi-pro team. I play for the men's semi-pro team, but it's not very legit - we only make $25-50 per game haha.


Right on! Looks like a blast!


----------



## gogoboy0511

cool


----------



## stlwatchlvr

iheartnola said:


> Hey y'all, anyone using Fujifilm cameras here for their watch photography?


I really like my XT-30 and my X-100, but I don't use them at all for watch photography. They don't play well with a lot of software (x-trans) and the lens options are pretty limited. Both are super light and portable though. I use them for everything else.

Fortunately, I had older Nikon equipment that works great for watch photography. If that is your immediate goal, I would consider going with Nikon, Canon or Sony. They have the most ecosystem support.


----------



## Sam K

stlwatchlvr said:


> I really like my XT-30 and my X-100, but I don't use them at all for watch photography. They don't play well with a lot of software (x-trans) and the lens options are pretty limited. Both are super light and portable though. I use them for everything else.
> 
> Fortunately, I had older Nikon equipment that works great for watch photography. If that is your immediate goal, I would consider going with Nikon, Canon or Sony. They have the most ecosystem support.


The software is kind of limited in that you really want Capture One for Fuji cameras. Though in my personal opinion, getting an excuse to switch from Lightroom to C1 is a blessing in disguise (if you're using something else than lightroom I can't comment).

For the limited lens offerings, I'm not sure I agree. Fuji offer 2 very nice macros, the older 60mm and the new, so-sharp-you'll-cut-yourself 80mm. Obviously Canon or Nikon have more options, but it's not like most people are going to need 10 different lenses for watch photography. I've done watch photography with an X100V and a bit of cropping. Modern cameras are at the point where just about any camera can be used for watch photography as long as you're willing to crop a bit. The light is the big challenge, most ****ty watch pictures is the result of bad light conditions.


----------



## stlwatchlvr

Sam K said:


> The software is kind of limited in that you really want Capture One for Fuji cameras. Though in my personal opinion, getting an excuse to switch from Lightroom to C1 is a blessing in disguise (if you're using something else than lightroom I can't comment).
> 
> For the limited lens offerings, I'm not sure I agree. Fuji offer 2 very nice macros, the older 60mm and the new, so-sharp-you'll-cut-yourself 80mm. Obviously Canon or Nikon have more options, but it's not like most people are going to need 10 different lenses for watch photography. I've done watch photography with an X100V and a bit of cropping. Modern cameras are at the point where just about any camera can be used for watch photography as long as you're willing to crop a bit. The light is the big challenge, most ****ty watch pictures is the result of bad light conditions.


Great points. I have been using Capture One for >6 years and it's by far the best photo software I have ever used! I have ZERO need for photoshop now that Capture One 20 has such amazing clone / healing options. Tethered shooting has changed my life...no more tiny LCD screens!

"Limited" was too strong a word...however, the lenses options are not extensive and there are not as many low priced options. I have three Fuji lenses and they are AMAZING.

Regardless of the camera (and I'd through iPhones in the mix with this) it's almost always the lighting that makes a picture. Finding a nice window and $50 worth of diffusers and deflectors will make any camera look like a Hasselbland in the right hands.


----------



## Sam K

Yeah, the low priced thing is definitely true, Fuji lenses tend to be on the expensive side, with less third party support than Canon, Nikon and Sony. Still, the lenses they have are VERY good. 

And yeah, 100 dollars worth of light shaping tools (a diffuser and a reflector) adds more to the quality of most pictures than 1000 dollars spent on lenses.


----------



## CSG

The only watch pictures I've taken were with my iPhone but as to Fuji cameras, I've been quite a fan for a few years now. As someone who grew up in the film era using rangefinders (Leica M4, Yashica, and Minolta) as well as SLRs (Olympus), I was drawn to Fuji's way of doing things. I have an X-Pro 1, X-T1, X-E3 and assortment of Fuji glass and adapters to use some of my old film lenses. I like shooting manual and Fuji makes it easy. I don't tend to upgrade cameras (like the X-Pro 1) because it was a great camera in its day that still takes great images. More pixels or features don't necessarily make me want to upgrade. Here is a favorite image with the X-Pro 1 using the 18-55 lens from about 3 years ago at the north rim of the Grand Canyon:


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

I still have my not-so-old Fujifilm Finepix bridge camera i bought for photojournalism work (A charity shop sold it for me for £3 because i was a regular, really can't believe someone donated such a decent camera, they had an even newer panasonic one about a year ago, but the whole culture and employees of that shop changed and it's all about the highest price on ebay unfortunatly now), it was a great camera and it had a 50x zoom which means i could camp out in a single spot and get decent shots of what's going on in the distance, it also didn't have bad close up quality, and 720p video, a bit low for todays standard but the best camera is the one you have with you and i captured footage i wouldn't have been able to capture without it.

Upgraded to a Sony RX100IV a year later, because the Fuji was costing me like crazy because it ran on AA's and lasted a few weeks at most on duracells


----------



## rixcafe

X100F here. Planning on some watch photography with it this weekend.


----------



## Mark Bender

I have a XT3 and shoot mostly with my 35mm 2.0 lens.. Love that little lens and its Bokeh 🙃


----------



## dan13rla

All in all Im a complete newb photographer. Recently I bough the X-T3 with the XF 18-55 f.2.8-4 lens. On top of that I've got the 7artisans 35mm f0.95 manual prime.

While the kit lens is very versatile (and apparently a really good kit lens) Im thinking of getting one or two new lenses and would love to hear recommendations. I have a feeling that the 16mm f1.4 would be amazing for wrist shots and other close range stuff (I don't mind cropping the images a bit if needed). The 60mm macro I've heard is a really sharp lens even though (physically) you can actually get closer to the object with the pseudo-macro 16mm f1.4. 😅 

Any thoughts and lens recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rayrayhey

Like others, I use the Fuji X-T3 for a multitude of subjects, including my watches. I've found it very capable and I love the mechanical look and feel of it. My only quibble is that the Fuji app is terrible, which makes live-view shooting nearly impossible. This is really disappointing because live-view enables me to take much better wrist shots. I'm hoping, one day, they fix the app. Some examples:


----------



## Talktochad

I have the X-E3 and would be interested in recommendations for lenses which are ideal for wrist shots. So, not super macro, but sharp images in the 8-12” range. I prefer prime lenses only. Any suggestions?


----------

